# Before you complain about your overly warm bee suit, consider what its like to wear o



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

:thumbsup: you've got that right.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

I bet the bee suit itches more than the bee stings.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

At least they don't have to deal with AHB's!


----------



## bowhuntaz (Dec 30, 2013)

The ghillie suit I have is actually quite pleasant, even in the heart of the summer.
Well ventilated and light, but I still get the coverage and camouflage I need while out bow hunting


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

It looks like those ghillie suits are pull overs. One size fits all?


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

The suit woldn't be bad it's the climb that would get me.


www.poorvalleybeefarm.com


----------

